# Wudang and meditation



## MarkFF (Dec 13, 2010)

I was this year in Wudang Mountains 
I practise meditation


----------



## MarkFF (Dec 13, 2010)

You heard about a Wu Chan Zhong Qigong? 
They is very interesting write:

Then it comes lightness and I am dissolving cant express it in better words 
This Stage, this phase, is called the Pause. 
I lose the sense of my body, forget about its existence. To say that  this State is the absence of thought is just saying nothing. It would be  better to follow the words of the founder of Patanjali Yoga in defining  what cannot be this State 

Never mind, I will do my best to give you the picture 

During this State time stops. You are not able to imagine how long you  have been in this State unless you by chance consult your watch before  entering The State and after going out of it. If you hear somebody say:  I have been practicing State of Pause for 6 minutes it means that  it was not State of Pause; except the person checked his watch of  course. But, seriously, who would do it in such a moment! 

During State of Pause our mind starts to free itself from its pretexts,  clear itself from self-imposed and strained standards of the world and  ourselves. It is essential. To release your attachments and pretexts is  necessary to be able to reach State of Pause, but State of Pause itself,  in its turn, is the best sweeper of Mind. So, it is some kind of  self-developing and self-upkeeping process: the further it goes the  easier it goes 

While moving towards the State of Pause you may be faced with different  extraordinary psychic phenomena, see Jesus Christ or Buddha as a rule,  these are hallucinations. 

Sometimes you may hear someone tell you that such and such thing is  hidden in such and such place and it may even turn to be true. But one  should practice for very long time before your hallucinations turn into  real things, before what you see is true it may take five or ten  years of practice the thing is that during State of Pause our  consciousness and our Soul start changing. 

Everything written here about the positive moments and about the  transformations of our Being starts to come true during this State of  Pause 

The practices of all the great systems are designed to achieve this  State whether it is real Yoga, Qigong, Sufism, Hesychast, Zen or any  other 

Spiritual System practicing starts with the practicing of State of Pause. 

Patanjalis words about meditation are generally understood wrong and  translated wrong, maybe because this is done by people who have never  experienced the State and practiced neither Yoga nor Qigong 
I mean the words saying that meditation is when the object of  meditation, the subject of meditation and the process of meditation  merge with one another». 

Classical Yogi always say that meditation can not be based on  emptiness and that Patanjali told to have an object of meditation  and that the true meditation must be based on only the one thing, i.e.  there must be a certain object to concentrate your attention upon. 

But this is ONLY ONE OF THE WAYS to achieve the State, it is to  concentrate your attention (concentration should be gentle so not to  come to an overexcitation of the brain and tension of mind and body) on  some object. This ensures the stimulation of the occipital part of the  brain, which is responsible for visualization, and which gradually  starts to dominate slightly over the frontal lobe After some time, the  frontal lobe activity decreases; and frontal lobes, as you know, are 
responsible for analytic function 

When it happens, there may come the State of Pause itself and the  dissolving I have described before. Dissolving, lightness, a slight  disorientation, pause, vanishing of the object of meditation for it was  needed for only one purpose  to lead to The State. When the goal is  achieved, there is no need to continue the Mind effort. You do not have  to concentrate on anything

And more: 

The truth cannot be depicted by words, it can be only felt and experienced... as love. 

Here is the main difference between priests and masters-practitioners:  Priests, whatever confession they belong to, if, having never been in  love, when asked about Love; will describe the subject, trying to give  you more or less apt, live and wise definition based on the feelings of  their prophets and teachers who used to feel Love... 

Masters will act differently. They wont be telling us about Love...  whats the use of telling about Love to someone who has never felt  this... Whatever you say is not Love... Whats the use in any definition  for the one who is only looking for Love?.. A tale about bread wont  appease hunger! In comparison to the priest, the Master will somehow  create the situation where you fall in love yourself... It is the  mission of Master not to tell us about the truth, but to give it to  us... No tales and stories would never explain why the hell you, a  ninth-grade schoolboy, have been wondering near a girls porch till five  in the morning in December wearing light shoes!.. Even you do not  understand it yourself already This is like Satori. 

What is this State about which I am trying to tell you about, when I have already written that it cannot be described? 

OK, I will describe in detail, stage by stage, how it goes with me. But,  please, remember, it will be a poor and incomplete description, and the  understanding you may get from the reading will not completely  correspond to the State itself...".


----------



## MarkFF (Dec 15, 2010)

And more about *Meditation *- http://dzendo.org/index.php?load=stat&cat=10
Very interesting!


----------

